# FF: 14" Fahaka puffer



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a beautiful 13"-14" Fahaka puffer for free to a good home. Unfortunately I feel that my tank is to small for it. I am unable to get a larger tank at this time so I am trying to find him a new home. I have a 4'x2'x2' 120gal so you must have a larger tank for it to go to.

Your tank must be longer than four feet long and at least two feet wide!!!!!

For pickup only, in Kits.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful Fahaka! wish i could  i'm sure someone will help you re-home this monster!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Check with mac on the island he may be able to house it in his huge tank. Wish I had the available space. Good luck.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Check with mac on the island he may be able to house it in his huge tank. Wish I had the available space. Good luck.


Mac was banned for a reason !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry but, did someone already pick this up?

Fahaka Pufferfish

I noticed another fahaka that got put up earlier was picked up but a certain member (will not post any names here, pm if you want) that got put up for sale also

This was the other fahaka that I noticed for sale on craigslist, but looks like the ad was already taken down.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/ff-free-good-home-9-fahaka-puffer-33894/


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

My Fahaka is still available, and is not the one mentioned in the posts below. I did notice the other one that was for sale on here last week and that is why I have waited till now to put up my add. I have a person who is interested with a 500 gal tank, so if all goes well he will have a very nice large tank to call home. I am keeping my fingers crossed that he goes to this tank as I can't think of a better home.

I have been careful to make sure that his prospective new home actually has the size of tank they say they do and knowledge about keep these magnificent creatures so he doesn't end up on somewhere like Craigslist.



er201 said:


> Sorry but, did someone already pick this up?
> 
> Fahaka Pufferfish
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Love it when I see people care so much and take responsibility in providing the best home for their pets, good job.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump, lets find this guy a huge new home.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump, still looking


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

up to the top.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump for good home.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

he is still looking for a larger home!


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I am amazed that I have not found this guy a good home yet. He is a great fish with tones of personality. As soon as you walk into the room this guy is up at the glass looking for food. He can be feed by hand and likes prawns and savory clams to keep is beak trimmed. Come on all you monster fish lovers out there, this guy needs a larger tank!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

do you want me to list it on my website for you?


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

That would be great Charles! Let me know if you need any more info.

Thanks Nic.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

size, photo, what it is eating, etc...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

could he be aclimatated to full salt if that could be done i might be able to take him


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

He or she I am not positive about the sex is 13-14 inches long. Has been eating a mixture of prawns, savory clams, and snails but he hates muscles. I get him live savory clams from Granville Island at The Lobster Man and freeze them. I buy him a six dollar bag and that last him about a month combine with a 350gram bag of raw prawns from any supermarket. He can crunch the savory clams whole, but only savory clams as other types of clams have to thick of sells for him to break. All of his food is frozen then defrosted before feeding, except for the snails. He is fed every two days some time three if his is looking fat . He love to greet you when you come into the room, and can be fed prawns from your hand.

Unfortunately I feel that my tank is to small for it. I am unable to get a larger tank at this time so I am trying to find him a new home. I have a 4'x2'x2' 120gal so you must have a larger tank for it to go to.

Your tank must be longer than four feet long and at least two feet wide!!!!!

Here are a couple pics:















Thanks again Charles for do this.



charles said:


> size, photo, what it is eating, etc...


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry Scott, Fahaka puffers are fully fresh water and can not be converted to salt. There are many puffers out there for salt water though: Porcupine, Dog Faced, Box Fish, Cow Fish and the list goes on and on for salt water. Good luck in your search.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

bum to the top.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

i am interested, but i will get back to you when my tank is finally ready. I just converted away from Saltwater back to freshwater.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds good aznviet80, keep me posted.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

frick if we can maybe get him ship to pg i would take him


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive had manys years with big puffers


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Johnnyfishtanks, I would be willing to ship at your cost. I don't think I would be able to ship him until the weather warms up a bit more though. Also as for as I knew large puffers were supposed to be transported in a bucket instead of a bag as they could pop the bag they are in, but I am not positive on this one. One more thing, I would be worried that he would use all of the air in the bag or bucket before he got to you. I have never shipped a fish this large before so I will have to do some more research and get back to you on the possibilities. If you have done this before please let me know the details.

Thanks Nic.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm letting my friend know about it. He wanted one recently but no order forms had them. he has a 450 gallon for it to go into. No promises but I would love to see this beautiful fish go to the right home.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Very sorry, hes going to be putting a fly river turtle into the tank and doesnt want the puffer to chomp on him. good luck rehoming your gorgeous fish.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

No problem at all, thanks for trying.

It is starting to seems like I may never find him a larger home to go to. I have been trying since last year! It blows me away that someone has not jumped on this as he is a amazing fish with a great personality that is in perfect shape. I have had over 100 people respond and 99% of them said they wanted him until I tell them you can't keep him with other fish. I guess no one wants to dedicate such a large tank to one fish.

Oh well, the search continues.



Master wilkins said:


> Very sorry, hes going to be putting a fly river turtle into the tank and doesnt want the puffer to chomp on him. good luck rehoming your gorgeous fish.


----------

